# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  معدل 13/5و قبولی در دانشگاه شهید بهشتی؟

## nilofar76

سلام ابجیا و داداشای گلمــــــ
یکی از دوستان صمیمی من یک مشکل مهمی داره..
قضیه از این قراره که سال سوم. نزدیکای امتحانات نهایی مادر دوستم فوت کرد..و چون خیلی وابسته مادرش بود ضربه بزرگی خورد.. 
برای امتحانات خرداد ماه .. افت بسیاری کرد اما تونست همه ی درس هاش رو پاس کنه اما ...میانگین معدل دروس نهاییش شد 13و نیم.. متاسفانه ..با وجود اینکه درسش عالی بود و جز شاگرد های نمونه شهرستان..این افت ادامه داشت تا کنکور 94 رتبش شد حدود 20 هزار.. همه رو پزشکیش اطمینان داشتن..
و اما سوال..الان پشت کنکوریه..با من میخونه..
با مشاوره هاییم که میره حالش بهتره..از ابان همزمان با من شروع کرده..و محکم داره میخونه..
در حال حاضر دقدقش اینه که بفمه با این معدل باید رتبشحدودا چند باشه که بتونه دانشگاه شهید بهشتی بیاره؟؟

----------


## parnia-sh

خیلییییییییییییییی سخته.نمیگم غیرممکن ولیی خیلی سخته :Yahoo (114): 
چرا ترمیم معدل انجام نمیده؟؟؟اینجوری شانسش بیشترمیشه؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nilofar76

> خیلییییییییییییییی سخته.نمیگم غیرممکن ولیی خیلی سخته
> چرا ترمیم معدل انجام نمیده؟؟؟اینجوری شانسش بیشترمیشه؟؟



چ جوریه؟

----------


## parnia-sh

من زیاد اطلاعی ندارم میتونی داخل تاپیکای دیگه بگردی  ولی تا جایی که میدونم میتونه چنتا از درساشو دوباره امتحان بده.

----------


## parnia-sh

بزار یه نگاهی کنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> بزار یه نگاهی کنم


احتمال خیلی زیاد امسال خرداد ماه میتونه با بقیه امتحان نهایی بده و اگه نمره هاش بیشتر شد ، نمره ی جدید رو براش جایگزین میکنن

----------


## nilofar76

در غیر این صورت اگه نخواد امتحان بده..قبولیش مثلن چند درصده؟؟؟

یعنی اگه حدود 400 اینا بشه بازم قبول نمیشه؟

----------


## parnia-sh

نه فکر نکنم

----------


## nilofar76

فک نکنم قبول کنه!!!

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

قبول نمیشه خدایی
ولی ناامیدش نکن بزار بخونه
به دیپ مجددم فک کن

----------


## nilofar76

مثلن 400 بیاره .. پزشکی کجا قبوله؟

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> مثلن 400 بیاره .. پزشکی کجا قبوله؟


کنکور ۹۴ هم مدرسه ای هام با ۳۷۰ منطقه سه پزشکی گیلان ۳۹۰ پزشکی گرگان

----------


## nilofar76

نعععععععععععععععععععععععع  ععععععععععععععععع!!!
اون منطقه دوعه

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> نعععععععععععععععععععععععع  ععععععععععععععععع!!!
> اون منطقه دوعه


قبولی های 94 رو توی سایت کانون چک کنید ببینید با چه رتبه ای قبول شدن !

----------


## m a h s a

اصلا ربطی به رتبه نداره...وقتی رتبه 3رقمی شه احتمال خیلی زیااد پزشکی قبوله...واسه رتبه خوبم باید معدلشو جبران کنه
واس جبران معدل تنها راه کسب درصد بالاتره...
مثلا باید حدود 10..15 درصد بیشتر از یه معدل بالا بزنه که معدل کمه اش جبران شه

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> نعععععععععععععععععععععععع  ععععععععععععععععع!!!
> اون منطقه دوعه


سایت کانون و گزینه ۲ قبولی های ۹۴ رو گذاشته..ولی با این معدل ۴۰۰ آوردن سخته...الان برو نفرات برتر آزمونای قلمچی رو ببین اکثرا معدلشون ۱۹.۷۰ به بالاس 
امسال آقای خدایی میگفت کسی ک معدلش ۱۹.۲۵ داره سخته که پزشکی قبول شه

----------


## amin dehghan

> مثلن 400 بیاره .. پزشکی کجا قبوله؟


400 منطقه 2 پزشکی بهمن اصفهان میاره اما دانشگاه های تهران نمیاره


Sent from my LG G3

----------


## parnia-sh

کارنامه کنکور براساس رتبه

تخمین رتبه کنکور

یه سربزن :Yahoo (112):

----------


## parnia-sh

اینجوری که هرکی بیاد یه رتبه و یه شهر بشه نمیشه(مرسی ازکمکاتون :Yahoo (4): )
خودش بره نگان کن وضعیتشو بسنجه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## gign

نمی خوام فاز منفی بدم ولی با این معدل باید درصد هاش در حددو رقمی  باشه تا شاید بتونه بهشتی پزشکی قبول بشه
خیلی سخته

----------


## K0nkurii1111

ترمیم معدلو که خودشونم نمیدونن تکلیفشون چیه منتظرن یه خواب ببینن واسه بچه هابعد قانون وضع کنن :Yahoo (21): بهترین کار دیپ مجدد هست که بره بگیره تا تاثیر درسا از بین بره

----------


## mehrsa.m

> سایت کانون و گزینه ۲ قبولی های ۹۴ رو گذاشته..ولی با این معدل ۴۰۰ آوردن سخته...الان برو نفرات برتر آزمونای قلمچی رو ببین اکثرا معدلشون ۱۹.۷۰ به بالاس 
> امسال آقای خدایی میگفت کسی ک معدلش ۱۹.۲۵ داره سخته که پزشکی قبول شه


_اقای خدایی همچین چیزی نگف....ایشون گفتن اگه بخوایم فقط معدلی بگیریم و کنکور رو حذف کنیم  کشور پر از معدله 20 هست و کسی که مثلا 19.25 اورده نمیتونه پزشکی بره اگه صرفا فقط معدلی باشه.....پس برای این نمیشه توی رشته های پرطرفدار مثل پزشکی و دندان فقط معدلی باشه....
درضمن مگه به معدله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟من اکثر جاها میدیم که میگن فرق زیادی بین نمره ی 17 تا 20 نیس...
_

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

سلام دوست عزیز

من از آقای افشار نقل میکنم ک راجب خودم ک معدلم 16.8 بود گفتن

ایشون گفتن ک با 5 الی 10 درصد بیشتر زدم تو درسایی ک نمره ی کمی آوردم میشه تاثیرشو جبران کرد

ک خب یعنی ایشون اگه واقعا شهید بهشتی میخوان باید درصدای تهرون رو بزنن تا بشه شهید بهشتی(البته اگه ترمیم معدل ب امسال نرسه)

ولی ب نظرم همین دانشگاه اصفهانم کمی از شهید بهشتی نداره ها :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

مطمئنا میتونه اصلا نمیخوام امیدوارش کنم ولی میتونه در ضمن ترمیم معدلم میتونه خرداد بره

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

خب رتبش که باید همون رتبه ای باشه که بقیه باهاش قبول میشن
منتهی آوردن اون رتبه با معدل پایین سخته...
از قول من به دوستتون بگین هیچوقت از خودش نپرسه آیا میشه یانه؟؟؟
از خودش بپرسه آیا حاضره تا جائی که توان داره تلاش کنه؟؟؟
چون شدنیه اما تلاش زیادی میخواد

----------


## moez

من معدلم 13 ست اما هیچ نگرانی هم ندارم و اصلا بهش فکر هم نمیکنم برید درستونو بخونید

----------


## doctor Hastii

> سایت کانون و گزینه ۲ قبولی های ۹۴ رو گذاشته..ولی با این معدل ۴۰۰ آوردن سخته...الان برو نفرات برتر آزمونای قلمچی رو ببین اکثرا معدلشون ۱۹.۷۰ به بالاس 
> امسال آقای خدایی میگفت کسی ک معدلش ۱۹.۲۵ داره سخته که پزشکی قبول شه


مشاهده کارنامه سراسری

----------


## Nahal

> مشاهده کارنامه سراسری


اینم قلمچیش..

نوروز بابايى

----------


## fateme.tehran

> اینم قلمچیش..
> 
> نوروز بابايى


نوروز بابایی کیه؟؟؟

----------


## fatima1996

> سلام ابجیا و داداشای گلمــــــ
> یکی از دوستان صمیمی من یک مشکل مهمی داره..
> قضیه از این قراره که سال سوم. نزدیکای امتحانات نهایی مادر دوستم فوت کرد..و چون خیلی وابسته مادرش بود ضربه بزرگی خورد.. 
> برای امتحانات خرداد ماه .. افت بسیاری کرد اما تونست همه ی درس هاش رو پاس کنه اما ...میانگین معدل دروس نهاییش شد 13و نیم.. متاسفانه ..با وجود اینکه درسش عالی بود و جز شاگرد های نمونه شهرستان..این افت ادامه داشت تا کنکور 94 رتبش شد حدود 20 هزار.. همه رو پزشکیش اطمینان داشتن..
> و اما سوال..الان پشت کنکوریه..با من میخونه..
> با مشاوره هاییم که میره حالش بهتره..از ابان همزمان با من شروع کرده..و محکم داره میخونه..
> در حال حاضر دقدقش اینه که بفمه با این معدل باید رتبشحدودا چند باشه که بتونه دانشگاه شهید بهشتی بیاره؟؟


-------------------------
سلام خدا رحمتش کنه.من درکش میکنم اخه منم بابامو از دست دادم بعدش افسردگی گرفتم چند روزی میشه که دکترم داروهامو قطع کرده خداروشکر که خوب شدم معدل من کمتراز معدل دوستته ولی ناامید نیستم بهش بگو امیدش به خدا باشه به احتمال زیاد 90 درصد احتمال داره تو خرداد ماه ترمیم معدل اجرا بشه میتونه دوباره تو امتحانات شرکت کنه

----------


## Nahal

> نوروز بابایی کیه؟؟؟


همونی که کارنامه کنکورشو 4 پست بالاتر مهدیه گذاشته... رتبه 353 منطقه 3 از مشکین شهر...

----------


## par.rah

اگه دانش آموز مستعدی هست دیپلم مجدد بهترین گزینست

----------


## pardis77

این ترمیم معددددددددددددددددددددددد  دددل ناااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااامردیههههههههههههههه  ههه ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااه

----------


## saeedh

دوست عزیز
بشینه بخونه.............حتما قبول میشه
شما میانگین درصد کسی که با معدل 19 میشه  رتبه 400 رو بگیر 65...........ایشون اگه 70 بزنه قطعا 400 میاره

کسی که بخونه حتما میرسه........من الان یکی هست همین دور و برم با معدل 14 الان تو آزمون قبلی گزینه دو رتبش نزدیک 100 شد..........تخمین رتبه کنکورش هم 350 ........خواستی بگو درصد بزارم برات
موفق باشی

----------


## nilofar76

> سایت کانون و گزینه ۲ قبولی های ۹۴ رو گذاشته..ولی با این معدل ۴۰۰ آوردن سخته...الان برو نفرات برتر آزمونای قلمچی رو ببین اکثرا معدلشون ۱۹.۷۰ به بالاس 
> امسال آقای خدایی میگفت کسی ک معدلش ۱۹.۲۵ داره سخته که پزشکی قبول شه



دادا ش من خوبه من توضیح دادم مــــــــــــــــــادرشو از دست داد خدانکرده شوما بودی حال درس داشتی؟؟؟؟

میتونستی بخونی..؟
معدل سال اول: 19.93
سال دوم:19.68
سال سوم:16 مهدل کلش
سال چهارم 80: 18

واقعن؟؟ برای همچین دانش اموزی خیلی سخته؟

----------


## nilofar76

> دوست عزیز
> بشینه بخونه.............حتما قبول میشه
> شما میانگین درصد کسی که با معدل 19 میشه  رتبه 400 رو بگیر 65...........ایشون اگه 70 بزنه قطعا 400 میاره
> 
> کسی که بخونه حتما میرسه........من الان یکی هست همین دور و برم با معدل 14 الان تو آزمون قبلی گزینه دو رتبش نزدیک 100 شد..........تخمین رتبه کنکورش هم 350 ........خواستی بگو درصد بزارم برات
> موفق باشی




واقعن ممنونم داداش از بین اینا تو امید دادی..
روم نشد دیشب به دوستم بگم..
خیلی اقایی سپاس :Yahoo (8):

----------


## nilofar76

> کارنامه کنکور براساس رتبه
> 
> تخمین رتبه کنکور
> 
> یه سربزن









خیلی ممنونم نفـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــس

----------


## neginsotude

فکر نکنم بدون ترمیم معدل یا دیپلم مجدد بتونه قبول بشه. برای معدل 19:50 ها هم سخته

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوستانی که میگین قبول نمیشه رو چه معیاری میگید؟من قسم میخورم خوب تست بزنه هر رتبه ایی بخواد میاره...تضمینش بامن...مثلا معدلش 13باشه اگه درصد ریاضیش 80باسه کمر معدل میشکنه...انقد حرف بیخود نزنید...

----------


## nilofar76

> دوستانی که میگین قبول نمیشه رو چه معیاری میگید؟من قسم میخورم خوب تست بزنه هر رتبه ایی بخواد میاره...تضمینش بامن...مثلا معدلش 13باشه اگه درصد ریاضیش 80باسه کمر معدل میشکنه...انقد حرف بیخود نزنید...


خیلی سپاس

----------


## zahra_sba

باتلاش زیاد حتما موفق میشه 
فقط تلاش تلاش

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> دوست عزیز
> بشینه بخونه.............حتما قبول میشه
> شما میانگین درصد کسی که با معدل 19 میشه  رتبه 400 رو بگیر 65...........ایشون اگه 70 بزنه قطعا 400 میاره
> 
> کسی که بخونه حتما میرسه........من الان یکی هست همین دور و برم با معدل 14 الان تو آزمون قبلی گزینه دو رتبش نزدیک 100 شد..........تخمین رتبه کنکورش هم 350 ........خواستی بگو درصد بزارم برات
> موفق باشی


سه تا چیز خیلی مهم رو توجه نکردی :
1- جامعه آماری گزینه دو زیاد بالا نیست ، پس به رتبه گزینه دو توجهی نکن
2- رتبه طبق کنکور گزینه دو تا جایی که یادمه طبق دو سال پیشه یعنی برای امسال میشه طیق 93 ( مطمئن نیستم ) ولی بهر حال اصلا به هیچ وجه معیار مناسبی نیست چون سطح سوالات هر آزمون گزینه دو با سطح سوالات کنکور 93 یکی نیست
3- رتبه طبق کنکوری که گزینه دو میده بدون تاثیر معدله

البته ایشالا که توی کنکور 95 درصدای عالی و رتبه خیلی عالی بدست بیاره دوستتون
موفق باشیم

----------


## hamed_habibi

توسایت گزینه دو کارنامه بچه های 94 رو نگاه کنید...با 1699کشور و261منطقه 3 دانشگاه تهران دندون قبول شده...خب اگه اون درصداش میانگین 55باشه دوست شما درسای ضریب دارو مث زیست یا درسایی که تو تجربی ضعف دارن رو مث ریاضی رو بالا بزنه تمومه...فک نکید ریاضی زدن کار سختیه فقط تمرین تمرین میخواد

----------


## hamed_habibi

معدل فرمالیته س واسه بستن دهن مجلس ...عموی بنده توسازمان سنجشه وهرسال بخاطر کنکور دوهفته قرنطینه س میگه زیاد جدی نگیرن دوستات...ترمیم معدلم واسه اینه که پول بگیره ازتون اموزش پرورش بعد یک سری سوال های خفن طرح میکنن ونمیتونید حل کنید...تا پیشرفتی نکید انقد ساده نباشید وگوله سیاست های احمقانه رو نخورید...اگه ترمیم معدل برگزار شه بازم به نفعه اونایی که نمیرن ترمیم چون 10تست تو کنکور اندازه چندتا معدل 20میارزه...این حرف منو یادتون باشه...همه این کارنامهع هاییی رو هم که میذارن اینجا الکیه ودستکاری شده....درضمن دوست عزیز پارسال 80درصد ازمونای گزینه دو سوالات کنکور 94تقریبا توش بود...یه کم تحقیق کن بعد حرف بزن کسب رتبه تو ازمون درسته خیلی ملاک نیست اما حرف بی علت نزن...من یه دوست دارم با اینکه تراز خوبی تو ازمونا میاره وقتی باهم قراره تو خونه ازمون بدیم درصداش خیلی پایین میاد یعنی نباید بچه ها فقط سوالات یک ازمونو مورد انالیز قرار بدن...سنجش گاج هم باید با قلم وکزینه دو همراه باشه

----------


## saeedh

> سه تا چیز خیلی مهم رو توجه نکردی :
> 1- جامعه آماری گزینه دو زیاد بالا نیست ، پس به رتبه گزینه دو توجهی نکن
> 2- رتبه طبق کنکور گزینه دو تا جایی که یادمه طبق دو سال پیشه یعنی برای امسال میشه طیق 93 ( مطمئن نیستم ) ولی بهر حال اصلا به هیچ وجه معیار مناسبی نیست چون سطح سوالات هر آزمون گزینه دو با سطح سوالات کنکور 93 یکی نیست
> 3- رتبه طبق کنکوری که گزینه دو میده بدون تاثیر معدله
> 
> البته ایشالا که توی کنکور 95 درصدای عالی و رتبه خیلی عالی بدست بیاره دوستتون
> موفق باشیم


با عرض سلام
فکر میکنم جامعه آماری 30 هزار نفر معیار خوبی باشه............هرچند روز کنکور شرایطش کلا فرق میکنه با هر آزمون دیگه ای......
منظور بنده این بود که با پشتکار میشه نتیجه گرفت.........تنها چیزی که راه چاره نداره مرگ هستش عزیز.......

----------

